# v4l and raw1394

## ev56o

I have a webcam that woks with vlc using v4l but don' t work with firefox and kino.

Firefox (on chatroulette.com for example) prompt "Your webcam is showing no"

kino prompt "WARNING: raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/raw1394!"

I have something similar..

```

m@marco ~ $ ls -la /dev/raw*

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     60 Apr 14 11:51 .

drwxr-xr-x 17 root root   4740 Apr 14 11:58 ..

crw-rw----  1 root disk 162, 0 Apr 14 11:51 rawctl

```

Thanks.

----------

## Jaglover

If I was you I'd start from here:

```
$ eix 1394

* media-libs/libdc1394

     Available versions:  (2) 2.1.3-r1 (~)2.1.4

        {{X doc static-libs}}

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/libdc1394/

     Description:         Library to interface with IEEE 1394 cameras following the IIDC specification

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-raw1394

     Available versions:  (0.10) 0.10.23!t 0.10.28!t 0.10.30!t

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         GStreamer plugin to capture firewire video

* sys-libs/libavc1394

     Available versions:  0.5.3 (~)0.5.4 {{static-libs}}

     Homepage:            http://www.linux1394.org/ http://sourceforge.net/projects/libavc1394/

     Description:         library for the 1394 Trade Association AV/C (Audio/Video Control) Digital Interface Command Set

* sys-libs/libraw1394

     Available versions:  2.0.4 (~)2.0.5 (~)2.0.7 (~)2.0.8 {{static-libs}}

     Homepage:            http://ieee1394.wiki.kernel.org/

     Description:         library that provides direct access to the IEEE 1394 bus

```

----------

## ev56o

Done but it doesn' t work. I have the raw driver compiled as built-in in the kernel, does it make difference?

----------

## Jaglover

I was under impression this is an external module ... maybe I'm wrong, where in kernel config is raw1394?

----------

## ev56o

In the kernel config there sin' t raw1394

```

m@marco ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep RAW

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

```

----------

## ev56o

Can i have more help please?

----------

